# AJ HAMMER time



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

WE went out to the mass and caught about 40 hard tails 3" to 7" headed out to our AJ special hole, AJ hole and Born again caught three snapper and the rest AJS lots of 29 3/4 long greater AJs bigest was 48 in long lots of lesser AJs. best trip ever worn out from fighting good fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!!! Water looks calm, when was this?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Realtor said:


> NICE!!!! Water looks calm, when was this?


Not today. I can promise you that


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Born again farther than 9miles out. THE STATE MAN if he sees you with an ARS in the box there, will send ur info to NOAA. Just a heads up. Born again is 12.4 miles offshore.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Turn the cell phone GPS off! Glad you had a good day on the water with friends and put some fish in the box.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

ltmguy said:


> Born again farther than 9miles out. THE STATE MAN if he sees you with an ARS in the box there, will send ur info to NOAA. Just a heads up. Born again is 12.4 miles offshore.


just a heads up, 
posts like this one are why no one posts pics and reports.

no one said it went in the box.


----------

